# Điều hòa áp trần thương hiệu Nhật Bản sản xuất tại Thái Lan



## tranthibinh (25/4/22)

*Điều hòa áp trần thương hiệu Nhật Bản sản xuất tại Thái Lan*






*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  *



*HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*Máy lạnh áp trần* FHNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV1 là dòng điều hòa giá rẻ được thiết kế đặc biệt cho các cửa hàng, nhà hàng và văn phòng nhỏ, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng nhờ vào sự đa dạng về công suất và nguồn điện. *FHNQ18MV1* có thiết kế tinh tế với màu trắng sang trọng, kiểu cách hiện đại. Nắp máy đóng gọn gàng khi không sử dụng.






*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT*

Xuất xứ : Thương hiệu : Nhật - Sản xuất tại : Thái Lan
Loại Gas lạnh : R410A
Loại máy : Không inverter (không tiết kiệm điện) - loại 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất làm lạnh : 2.0 Hp (2.0 Ngựa) - 18.000 Btu/h
Sử dụng cho phòng : Diện tích 24 - 27 m² hoặc 72 - 81 m³ khí (thích hợp cho phòng khách, văn phòng)
Nguồn điện (Ph/V/Hz) : 1 Pha, 220 - 240 V, 50Hz
Công suất tiêu thụ điện : 2,04 kW
Kích thước ống đồng Gas (mm) : 6.4 / 12.7
Chiều dài ống gas tối đa (m) : 30 (m)
Chênh lệch độ cao (tối đa) (m) : 15 (m)
Hiệu suất năng lượng CSPF : 3.47
DÀN LẠNH
Model dàn lạnh : FHNQ18MV1
Kích thước dàn lạnh (mm) : 195 x 1.160 x 680 (mm)
Trọng lượng dàn lạnh (Kg) : 26 (Kg)
DÀN NÓNG
Model dàn nóng : RNQ18MV1
Kích thước dàn nóng (mm) : 595 x 845 x 300 (mm)
Trọng lượng dàn nóng (Kg) : 40 (Kg)



*Máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ FHNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV19 gas R410a*



​Mã sản phẩm:​Daikin FHNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV1 gas R410a
Model:​Daikin FHNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV1 gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​2 Ngựa (2 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán:​*20.050.000 VNĐ*



*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

